# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 460 1 GB



## W1zzard (Jul 7, 2010)

Zotac's GeForce GTX 460 is equipped with 1 GB of video memory and also brings in small improvements like an additional DisplayPort connector and better bundle at $229 which is no price increase from the price of other cards.

*Show full review*


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 12, 2010)

It's as good as the GTX465 (faster in some caces) with lower CUDA cores. Interested.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 12, 2010)

It's more efficient than the GF100 according to anand as well, interesting.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 12, 2010)

looks like nvidia got a winner here. ty for the review!


----------



## HillBeast (Jul 12, 2010)

Well looking at the other 460s, this is definately the worst. I'd rather have the Gigabyte or MSI or something. The rubbish fan and pretty poop temperatures (compared to the other 460s) makes this a definate no go for me. I was thinking maybe the blower fan would give the best cooling but obviously not. I guess blower fans just aren't as good as we would be lead to think. Maybe this is why the Vapor-X uses a normal fan.


----------



## Imsochobo (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, the problem is still.
Ineffecient compared to ATI.

But look at those idle numbers!

A leap in the right direction nvidia! but unfortunately its not able to really match ati yet....

But yay for the OC potential!


----------



## KainXS (Jul 12, 2010)

it looks like the 32 rop one slightly, just slightly, edges out a GTX465

lol i said it before, the top end GTX460 will be faster than the GTX465



KainXS said:


> well going by every other card in the GTX4XX series this card should have a max of 32 tmu's and 24 rops, I think this card will trade blows with the GTX260 and but if they can pull off a core clock of 675mhz then this will be right behind the GTX465, it will actually have more shader power than the GTX465 but the raster will be a little lower, if it really does have 32 tmu's and a 675mhz core clock, this card could even be faster than the GTX465 even including the memory bottleneck.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jul 12, 2010)

Not bad -- good to see Nvidia back in the game!  Competition is always good.


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 13, 2010)

Still power consumption is worse than ATI


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 13, 2010)

At idle the power consumptio is better than all the ATi cards its faster than. Also its pretty fast for its max power consumption which is lower than alot of cards its faster than as well.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 13, 2010)

i would rather get the msi oc cyclone lower fan noise lower power on some and better performance out of box


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, this card is just like 7600GS in its old good days


----------



## trt740 (Jul 13, 2010)

W1zzard these still have lower texture units than say a gtx 285 correct? If so can you explain why the performance is as high as a 465? Is it true the 460 has more texture units than the 465? The reason I asked this is because the gtx 275 and gtx 285 seem to hang right with this card or beat it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2010)

gtx 460 has 56 tmus, 470 has 44 tmus

everything above 1280x1024 is 4xaa 16xaf when available in the game


----------



## trt740 (Jul 13, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> gtx 460 has 56 tmus, 470 has 44 tmus
> 
> everything above 1280x1024 is 4xaa 16xaf when available in the game



The 285 gtx has 80 or so correct?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 13, 2010)

yep


----------



## Benetanegia (Jul 13, 2010)

trt740 said:


> I wonder why the Geforce boys did that doesn't make sense to me but I'm no expert.



I don't quite remember which specific differences exist, but the TMUs in Fermi are different. I do remember two important differences, but there were some more.

1- Well, first one is not a difference in TMUs themselves, it's on the much improved caches, so that the utilization (efficiency) is better. In the past textures had to be local (because chaches we local), so if different threads (running in completely different shader cluster) needed the same texture, that texture needed to be loaded twice or as many times as required. In Fermi cahces are global, every shader multiprocessor has access to everything, so they just need to load it once.

2- The second difference of lesser importance now, but still important for shadows and some other effects is the hardware jittering acceleration in Fermi's texture units. It's basically the ability to fetch four texels in one texture operation. Future games will see a greater improvement from this feature than now, but there is a small improvement even today.


----------



## BetA (Jul 15, 2010)

*^^*

hmmm,

i didnt saw any gtx 460 with Vram chip Cooling...
is there a card that has good cooling and cooling on vram?
i really love zotac, great cards, but this is kinda strange..

wich one would be the best to buy?
i want vram cooling, vrm cooling and overall a good cooling...

greetz ViruS


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Might be because it uses DDR5 and should run cooler than DDR3?

Card looks awesome.  NVidia is definitely back in the game with this one!


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 15, 2010)

Ram cooling is not needed anymore


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 15, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Ram cooling is not needed anymore



I'd say its still needed to reach higher clocks.


----------



## ktr (Jul 18, 2010)

Did Zotac forgot to place the thermal pad for the memory? Some body got their hands on a EVGA GTX460 with the same exact cooler, and it had the thermal pad.

http://www.overclock.net/10024932-post3.html (scroll to bottom)

Also, the EVGA suffers the same thermal performance as the Zotac, bummer.


----------

